# 18" doll raglan sleeve cardigan pattern for sale - Knit



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

For a long while I have been making these doll sweaters to use up yarns and I have had many ask for the pattern..I finally wrote up the directions and had a friend make one from my pattern to work out any bugs.
I am selling the basic one sheet page of directions for $2 plus self addressed stamped envelope in USA only..I am not adding a picture so you will have to save the picture I post. I did hats with most of the sweaters but that was not my pattern..it was a free one I found on ravelry for a rolled brim hat by Janice Helge. If interested pm me...thanks

Once i look into the cost of going thru paypal I will offer outside USA but may have to charge a tiny bit more..will look into that and get back about it


----------



## fmac978 (Aug 21, 2011)

I would like to purchase this pattern. Please give instructions to obtain it. Thank you


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

fmac978 said:


> I would like to purchase this pattern. Please give instructions to obtain it. Thank you


pm me and I will give name and address for payment..USA only


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> For a long while I have been making these doll sweaters to use up yarns and I have had many ask for the pattern..I finally wrote up the directions and had a friend make one from my pattern to work out any bugs.
> I am selling the basic one sheet page of directions for $2 plus self addressed stamped envelope in USA only..I am not adding a picture so you will have to save the picture I post. I did hats with most of the sweaters but that was not my pattern..it was a free one I found on ravelry for a rolled brim hat by Janice Helge. If interested pm me...thanks
> 
> Once i look into the cost of going thru paypal I will offer outside USA but may have to charge a tiny bit more..will look into that and get back about it


Sue, What is the skill level required for this pattern?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

quiltmom said:


> Sue, What is the skill level required for this pattern?


just average..you just do increases before and after the 4 markers to make the raglan sleeves basically and it is all just knit and purl


----------



## shar625 (Aug 25, 2011)

I also would like the pattern. Don't know the next step


----------



## shar625 (Aug 25, 2011)

I also would like the pattern. Don't know the next step


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

shar625 said:


> I also would like the pattern. Don't know the next step


you can see the info on designers pattern shop or pm me


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

sending pm, too.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jean K said:


> sending pm, too.


thank you


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

I am interested in purchasing this pattern Please advise how I can do this. Thanks


----------



## fmac978 (Aug 21, 2011)

Please let me know where I can send payment and the self addressed envelope thank you, Fran


----------



## Joan p. (Feb 19, 2016)

Please let me know where to send money and s.a. envelope.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Joan p. said:


> Please let me know where to send money and s.a. envelope.


I ASSUME YOU ARE IN USA?


----------



## fmac978 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Sue, sorry I am not very good with the computer and am trying to receive email answers, but not sure how to retrieve them. Thank you for your patience, Fran


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

fmac978 said:


> Hi Sue, sorry I am not very good with the computer and am trying to receive email answers, but not sure how to retrieve them. Thank you for your patience, Fran


ok so did you get the pm ok about my address?

$2 plus self addressed stamped envelope to sue fish
305 waterville street 
raleigh nc 27603 be sure to add your user name also


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> For a long while I have been making these doll sweaters to use up yarns and I have had many ask for the pattern..I finally wrote up the directions and had a friend make one from my pattern to work out any bugs.
> I am selling the basic one sheet page of directions for $2 plus self addressed stamped envelope in USA only..I am not adding a picture so you will have to save the picture I post. I did hats with most of the sweaters but that was not my pattern..it was a free one I found on ravelry for a rolled brim hat by Janice Helge. If interested pm me...thanks
> 
> Once i look into the cost of going thru paypal I will offer outside USA but may have to charge a tiny bit more..will look into that and get back about it


I have asked around and it seems if I charged a flat $3 for orders outside the country thru paypal that would cover the fees..does that sound agreeable to those of you interested in UK and Canada and I'd send the pattern in email..I do not want to send it that way to customers in USA at this time


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

some from canada and UK asked about the pattern earlier and I said i was only doing usa for now yet today I decided I can sell for $3 outside usa thru paypal and then send via email..so if you asked about it and you are outside usa pm me for more info..


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

would like to have this pattern please contact me.


----------



## isastitch (Apr 28, 2013)

Sending you a PM Ines


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Gundi2 said:


> would like to have this pattern please contact me.


Hi'you can send the $2 and a self addressed stamped envelope


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Hi'you can send the $2 and a self addressed stamped envelope


Sorry thought I was in pm for a moment. Will pm you


----------



## Cali Jo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to purchase the pattern also. Would you please PM me with instructions? Thanks


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Cali Jo said:


> I would like to purchase the pattern also. Would you please PM me with instructions? Thanks


If you are in the United States you can send two dollars and a self-addressed stamp envelope


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I would also like to purchase the pattern but seldom go to town (10 miles) and never to the post office to get stamps. Could you also set it up to go through paypal within the US? I would gladly pay extra to cover mailing and paypal costs?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

brdlvr27 said:


> I would also like to purchase the pattern but seldom go to town (10 miles) and never to the post office to get stamps. Could you also set it up to go through paypal within the US? I would gladly pay extra to cover mailing and paypal costs?


OK we can work that out I was charging three dollars if I did PayPal which I am doing for those out of the country but you can do that if you feel that is OK


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> OK we can work that out I was charging three dollars if I did PayPal which I am doing for those out of the country but you can do that if you feel that is OK


Let me know and then I can send the PayPal number


----------



## fmac978 (Aug 21, 2011)

yes I did. Thank you. I have sent the letter out to you


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pattern. Pity you can't send outside USA.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Nice pattern. Pity you can't send outside USA.


Well I can now do PayPal for $3 and send pattern via email


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

also want to mention i included info on where to find the little hat pattern..it was a free one on ravelry


----------



## molyee2 (Oct 12, 2013)

I would like to purchase the pattern too, please. They are adorable and color choices show them off to advantage.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

molyee2 said:


> I would like to purchase the pattern too, please. They are adorable and color choices show them off to advantage.


Thanks for your interest..are you in USA? If so you can send $2 and a self addressed stamped envelope to sue fish
305 waterville street
raleigh nc 27602 please be sure to include your user name or send me your real name now so I can put it with your order


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> For a long while I have been making these doll sweaters to use up yarns and I have had many ask for the pattern..I finally wrote up the directions and had a friend make one from my pattern to work out any bugs.
> I am selling the basic one sheet page of directions for $2 plus self addressed stamped envelope in USA only..I am not adding a picture so you will have to save the picture I post. I did hats with most of the sweaters but that was not my pattern..it was a free one I found on ravelry for a rolled brim hat by Janice Helge. If interested pm me...thanks
> 
> Once i look into the cost of going thru paypal I will offer outside USA but may have to charge a tiny bit more..will look into that and get back about it


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> For a long while I have been making these doll sweaters to use up yarns and I have had many ask for the pattern..I finally wrote up the directions and had a friend make one from my pattern to work out any bugs.
> I am selling the basic one sheet page of directions for $2 plus self addressed stamped envelope in USA only..I am not adding a picture so you will have to save the picture I post. I did hats with most of the sweaters but that was not my pattern..it was a free one I found on ravelry for a rolled brim hat by Janice Helge. If interested pm me...thanks
> 
> Once i look into the cost of going thru paypal I will offer outside USA but may have to charge a tiny bit more..will look into that and get back about it


For those who have ordered and I have not gotten payment yet..I want you to know I am going away Saturday for nearly a week so if your payment comes while I am gone..I will mail out as soon as I get back


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> For a long while I have been making these doll sweaters to use up yarns and I have had many ask for the pattern..I finally wrote up the directions and had a friend make one from my pattern to work out any bugs.
> I am selling the basic one sheet page of directions for $2 plus self addressed stamped envelope in USA only..I am not adding a picture so you will have to save the picture I post. I did hats with most of the sweaters but that was not my pattern..it was a free one I found on ravelry for a rolled brim hat by Janice Helge. If interested pm me...thanks
> 
> Once i look into the cost of going thru paypal I will offer outside USA but may have to charge a tiny bit more..will look into that and get back about it


I had hoped to see samples of the sweaters you all have made from my pattern...I am sure Santa has many made by now for the sweet little girls on "her" list


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Pretty cardigan.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awww super cute, shame i'm in Australia


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awww super cute, shame i'm in Australia


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Awww super cute, shame i'm in Australia


I can do $3 us money thru paypal and email the pattern to you if interested message me


----------

